# Unimog / Schmidt tossing snow.



## unimogr

I finally got a chance to try out my Schmidt S-3 blower (800 metric tons / hour) I've had sitting in RI for 5 years. I brought it up to NH where I work (King Pine / Danforth Bay Resort) We have a whole mountain side campsite area that needs clearing.

Pic shows the entrance road that had been maintained leading to roads untouched all season. They're next. Pics to follow.

The blower runs off the truck's front PTO which is rated for 141 hp. The chute is tall enough for loading dump trucks which is the reason it has the top deflector.

I'll have to cut a path w/ my 10' Frink plow then switch to the blower so we don't end up with banks on either side. We open in 6 weeks.


----------



## mike psd

awesome machine man


----------



## plowindiesel

that thing looks like a tank...great looking machine my friend


----------



## BETHELSKIER

Nice rig! Bet your happy to use it Sounds like they still have decent snow cover still up north.


----------



## firelwn82

I wish I could have a unimog. I would be the coolest guy around the mud hole. To bad there so damn expensive but worth every dime with there versatility.


----------



## JeepTJ

Deleted message


----------



## JeepTJ

Chris, nice rig!! Hurry up and get that campground ready. My sister uses my motorhome on Memorial Day weekend at Danforth Bay. The snow will be gone by then, right? I know here in Effingham where I live, we still have two feet of snow on the ground. By the way, can you bring that rig over to my house and clear a path to my motorhome (8' high snow banks are in its way)? We were hoping on taking it south for Spring vacation this month. Also, my school teacher roommate is Kris Niiler. Does that name ring a bell?

Fran


----------



## nicksplowing

*SWEET RIG LOOKS LIKE A BEAST wesport*


----------



## unimogr

Hi Fran, 

I was speaking to Chris Niiler about 2 hours ago. Danforth roads are still a bit narrow and the Bluffs hasn't been touched. We'll let the snow melt another 2 weeks then start in cleaning roads. Will it all be gone? Oh yeah, sure.... 

Jeep TJ ? You know of newjo.org? If not check out their forum. Good bunch of Jeep owner guys that tolerate Unimogs on their trail rides.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

almost looks like the one that someone posted a pic of in the desert


----------



## unimogr

Always carry a spare when plowing.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Very nice...

I always wanted one of those.


----------



## BlackIrish

unimogr;606072 said:


> Always carry a spare when plowing.....


Didn't realize it was so big, awesome machine, I want one. That blower is killer.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Sweet 
Machine


----------



## IPLOWSNO

that is surely a man p/u, very nice how much?


----------



## unimogr

> that is surely a man p/u, very nice how much?


The Jeep is $5800. The Mog isn't for sale. You can find U1300L Mogs starting around $25000. but they are harder to find with factory hydraulics and a front mount plate (think Bobcat attach plate, very similar)


----------

